# Clothes with Mildew smell



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a bunch of slacks that I picked up off of a free cycler. They all have a musty mildew smell. I've tried a regular washing, washing again with Gain laundry detergent, and finally washing with some liquid mildew stop stuff that I had sitting around. 

I haven't tried vinegar yet, because I need to pick some up. 

Any other suggestions that I can try before tossing pants? Does Oxyclean help this kind of situation?

Thanks in advance. I will also be posting this on the country families forum too.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I use oxy clean on really funky smelling stuff, like old milk cloths I forgot to rinse(yuck) and it does get the smell out. I usually let it soak for an hour or so...

Tilly


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, it looks like it is next in my line of defense.


----------



## Ashlee (Sep 4, 2009)

Vinegar soak too. If your washer is a top loader, fill with enough water to cover clothes, add a few cups of vinegar and soak. 

Good luck! Please post what works for you.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

DH tried on the pants and he decided on one pair! The rest were 95% smell free, so I donated them to Good Will. The pair he kept still have a slight smell, so I will be trying another vinegar/baking soda wash and then Oxyclean. After that, if there is still a whiff, they will be donated.


----------

